# LCY - Legacy Iron Ore



## tigerboi (27 May 2008)

This new iron explorer is set to start trading next month,they will have 2 iron ore projects.one in the robertson ranges with AGO & FERRAUS close by to their tenements.

The 2nd iron ore project is in the hammersly ranges with a tenement either side of the beasley river,south of all the brockman activity..but only 27 & 18 squares..TB

plus they have some gold tenements at halls creek...

http://www.legacyiron.com.au/Legacy Prospectus.pdf?id=9

Robertson ranges tenement...390 squares

Hammersly tenements..27 & 18 squares


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 May 2008)

*Re: LEGACY IRON: NEW PLAYER IN THE PILBARA*

Had the priveledge (or otherwise) of looking at a prospectus the other day, "looks like leftover crap" and "they don't even have a geologist" were two comments I got from a quick round table discussion. I'd be interested if anyone knows anything else about the directors other than what they wrote about themselves ie: We are going to give ourselves a huge amount of stock because we want to and our tenements are wonderful...


----------



## tigerboi (27 May 2008)

*Re: LEGACY IRON: NEW PLAYER IN THE PILBARA?*



doogie_goes_off said:


> Had the priveledge (or otherwise) of looking at a prospectus the other day, "looks like leftover crap" and "they don't even have a geologist" were two comments I got from a quick round table discussion. I'd be interested if anyone knows anything else about the directors other than what they wrote about themselves ie: We are going to give ourselves a huge amount of stock because we want to and our tenements are wonderful...




yep that was a big worry 32m shares out of 102m only for the punters im interested in how their area will go exploration wise..l i did notice a lack of real mining experience...see how it goes in the future...price they are asking seems way over compared to others...tb


----------



## Bushman (13 June 2008)

*Re: LEGACY IRON: NEW PLAYER IN THE PILBARA?*



tigerboi said:


> yep that was a big worry 32m shares out of 102m only for the punters im interested in how their area will go exploration wise..l i did notice a lack of real mining experience...see how it goes in the future...price they are asking seems way over compared to others...tb




I did notice a strong Chinese influence on the Board. One of the Directors is the MD of 'DT Resources'. Anyone heard of this mob? Also it is DSO which they are after which is always good. But yeh it does seem like a cobbling together of bits and pieces that others have missed. 

Lets see how they go. If the iron is there, it will be worth a bit I suppose. 

PS: how is this for a good deal for retail investors by the way. 

So they are raising $8m. Of this, about $5.2m will go on exploration & 180k on working capital. The rest goes on cap raising fees 560k (fair enough), admin inc directors fees 1.48m and corporate overheads $580k!! 

Hey big spenders. Reeks a bit.


----------



## tigerboi (13 June 2008)

*Re:MY INTEREST IS THE ROBERTSON RANGE IO*

What got me interested was its position to a speccie i found in the robertson ranges,already listed with only about 11m shares,plus a 13km io strike...tb

have a look at this one...IFE..60% owned by TRF

PIM...big resource next to RDR...tb


----------



## Bushman (17 June 2008)

*Re: MY INTEREST IS THE ROBERTSON RANGE IO*



tigerboi said:


> What got me interested was its position to a speccie i found in the robertson ranges,already listed with only about 11m shares,plus a 13km io strike...tb
> 
> have a look at this one...IFE..60% owned by TRF
> 
> PIM...big resource next to RDR...tb




Thanks for the tip TB - I'll have a look. What are your thoughts on TLM? JORC is coming up August 2008 and they definitely have ore. Seems strike depth is sshallow though. Good location though near Area C etc. Has me scratching my head that one. Tempting at 50 cps which is where it is at. Also POL is in the doldrums and might be worth a punt. However the righst issue has floored it a bit.


----------



## JimBob (11 August 2011)

Im surprised no one has mentioned Legacy recently, it has shown amazing strength over the last week of market turmoil, up 50% in the last week and 100% over the last month. 

The strength is on the back of an upcoming investment from Indian company NMDC who are set to take a 50% stake in Legacy at a yet to be determined price.  Recent independant broker valuations set a price target of 30c within 6 months and 40-45c within 12 months or sooner on the back of the NMDC investment.  Heavy trading volume over the last few days and one to keep on the watchlist.


----------



## LRG (5 February 2012)

Legacy....here we go.....heading to .....maybe .....$1 by end of 2012.

Start reading up folks, this is going to get very exciting if you hold shares IMO!


----------



## erichmj (10 February 2012)

daily chart 9/2/2012

we should hear news from Wonarah JV or coking coal projects very soon, imo.


----------



## Goldexplorer (21 February 2012)

Can we get updated chart Eric?  Thanks


----------



## LRG (13 March 2012)

Hmm, pulled back a bit more than I like due to lack of any further positive news on t/o prospects..........

Still holding awaiting for the big update soon - I hope!

DYOR


----------



## Goldexplorer (15 March 2012)

LRG said:


> Hmm, pulled back a bit more than I like due to lack of any further positive news on t/o prospects..........
> 
> Still holding awaiting for the big update soon - I hope!
> 
> DYOR




Volumes are low and not a fair indication of the stock.  News is on Joint ventures and not take overs we are waiting for.

DD takes a while and because they are joint ventures, both partys ned to be on the same page to move forward to production. 

This will be one stock for the future that will have a bright prospect, once deals are announced.

Expect news to start from April and more to foolow over the next 6 months.


----------



## Goldexplorer (19 March 2012)

Double its average shares traded today and closed on its high of the day of.15.  

.145 was resistant, so lets see if we have a higher low now.

One to watch over the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Goldexplorer (20 March 2012)

Goldexplorer said:


> Double its average shares traded today and closed on its high of the day of.15.
> 
> .145 was resistant, so lets see if we have a higher low now.
> 
> One to watch over the next 6 weeks.




Nice run today and good volume.


----------



## LRG (20 March 2012)

goldexplorer, yes H of 16.5 and close of 16c.

also presso out after market.

I think this will start to get on the radar with more traders and brokers soon.

We need to see volume more spike with the good news coming!

tightly held, so only a small % of holdings are offered for trade.  Most Shareholders don't trade this one - they are waiting for the 10bagger etc before they sell - 1, 2 or 3 years from now.


----------



## Goldexplorer (20 March 2012)

Brokers will be watching from the sidelines and waiting for some joint ventures to happen and a market cap over 100 million before they pounce, but you can be guarnteed they would be sitting on the sideline and watching.

.17 may be a possible close tomorrow.


----------



## Goldexplorer (10 April 2012)

Mt Celia gold drilling results should be released soon.  Also some news on the 50 percent of MAK joint venture due later this month.  

Next few weeks should be interesting if the positive news is released on time.


----------



## Goldexplorer (1 May 2012)

Lets see if the trading halt if for a near producing coal asset, that will provide a cash flow in the future.


----------



## Des P (21 May 2012)

LCY is now doing a big advertising campaign on CNBC ASIA
May be this will pick up some interest
Cheers
Des


----------



## Goldexplorer (22 May 2012)

In this climate, people are waiting for the earn in on Mount Bevan 60 percent before investing.

That shouldnt be very far away at all.

We may even pick up the final 40 percent very cheap with the joint venture partner struggling.


----------



## Goldexplorer (15 June 2012)

Goldexplorer said:


> In this climate, people are waiting for the earn in on Mount Bevan 60 percent before investing.
> 
> That shouldnt be very far away at all.
> 
> We may even pick up the final 40 percent very cheap with the joint venture partner struggling.




60% earn in should happen this month before financial year.  Good time to hold for shareholders. IMO


----------



## prawn_86 (15 June 2012)

Goldexplorer said:


> 60% earn in should happen this month before financial year.  Good time to hold for shareholders. IMO




GE, what exactly is this earn in you are talking about? There doesnt seem to be any information about it in this thread. Why is it a good time for holders?

Thanks


----------



## Goldexplorer (4 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> GE, what exactly is this earn in you are talking about? There doesnt seem to be any information about it in this thread. Why is it a good time for holders?
> 
> Thanks




60% earn in is from the Mount Bevan project that LCY bought from HAW for 3.5 million.  Good time for holders as the completion of phase 3 drilling was completed today and offical earn in happen few weeks back now.


----------



## Goldexplorer (4 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> GE, what exactly is this earn in you are talking about? There doesnt seem to be any information about it in this thread. Why is it a good time for holders?
> 
> Thanks




Copy of the iron ore drilling update today

http://www.legacyiron.com.au/media/43747/lcy12-031_phase_3_drilling_complete.pdf


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

MC - $49m
SP - 8.5c
Shares - 581m
Options - 146m
Cash - $13.4m*

EXPLORATION UPDATE – EAST KIMBERLEY PROJECTS (BASE METALS AND RARE EARTH ELEMENTS) JULY 2012 FIELDWORK*
● Style of mineralisation (VHMS) at Koongie Park Project is similar to that found at Sandfire Resources‟ Doolgunna discovery and at the Teutonic Bore/Jaguar/Bentley deposits of Independence Group
● Reconnaissance work clearly indicates excellent potential to host VHMS mineralisation
● Planning commenced for airborne VTEM surveying

*LEGACY IRON FINALISES ACQUISTION OF QUEENSLAND COAL PROJECTS*
 Acquisition part of Legacy Iron’s strategy to build its portfolio of steelmaking assets.
 First two coal projects secured, as part of a broader six project sale agreement.
 Legacy Iron continues to evaluate potential coking coal acquisitions.

*EXPLORATION*
Mt Bevan Iron Ore Project, WA
● Good progress continues to be made at the Mt. Bevan Iron Ore Project, Legacy Iron’s cornerstone project, with Legacy’s 60% earn-in for the project completed, and awaiting formal transfer.
● Major phase 3 drilling completed – objective to convert substantial part of JORC Inferred Resource to Indicated category.
● Infill drilling confirms continuity and thickness of mineralisation.
● Infrastructure options remain under discussion – project lies proximate to existing road, rail and port facilities.
Robertson Range Manganese and Iron Ore, WA
● RC Drilling of geophysical/ geochemical targets planned for Q3.
South Laverton Gold Project, WA
● Drilling to commence shortly at Yilgangi.

*PLANNED ACTIVITIES – SEPTEMBER 2012 QUARTER*
Mt Bevan:
Finalisation of drilling database post April – June phase 3 drilling.
Modelling and resource estimation by SRK Consulting – provision of Indicated JORC resource likely in October.
Mapping and sampling of Eastern BIF – DSO hematite targets. Drill planning and statutory approval for drilling of priority targets.
Continuing work on processing and infrastructure requirements.
South Laverton:
RC drilling program at Yilgangi gold project.
East Kimberley:
Field work assessing REE and base metal targets.
Robertson Range:
Heritage clearance and track/pad establishment, then RC drill testing of iron and manganese targets.


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*COMPLETION OF DRILLING AT YILGANGI GOLD PROJECT*
● 1,020m RC drilling program completed
● Objective to extend gold resource to depth and along strike
● Assay results expected end of August


----------



## LRG (16 October 2012)

Not much action here?

Maybe 2013 will be the year for Legacy????

SP has been hammered this year will the indians do nothing that they promised!!


----------



## Goldexplorer (21 November 2012)

Very dissapointing so far with all the promises over past 12 months. AGM held tomorrow  and the spin doctors were in a meeting all day today preparing for it and not taking phone calls.

Someone should be sacked and held accountable for the lack of aggresive action that has been promised with NMDC comming on board


----------



## LRG (14 December 2012)

Goldexplorer said:


> Very dissapointing so far with all the promises over past 12 months. AGM held tomorrow  and the spin doctors were in a meeting all day today preparing for it and not taking phone calls.
> 
> Someone should be sacked and held accountable for the lack of aggresive action that has been promised with NMDC comming on board




if you listen to all the tools on hotcopper this will skyrocket next week before xmas!!!!

believe it or not?


----------



## greggles (17 November 2017)

Legacy Iron Ore is up 33.33% today after announcing that they have defined a 133,000 oz inferred gold resource at the company's Kangaroo Bore prospect at the Mt. Celia Project.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 December 2020)

Quiet for a long time...
Then bang. 1 month chart
With volume and SP movement like this, the FA story must be good?


----------



## kinkypenguin (1 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Quiet for a long time...
> Then bang. 1 month chart
> With volume and SP movement like this, the FA story must be good?
> 
> View attachment 116894



Director dumped 600,000 odd shares, wonder if there’s any future for these guys. seems like they’ve made no progress since listing ?


----------



## greggles (14 April 2021)

No news in a month but LCY is starting to move north on increasing volume. The assay results from the RC drilling carried out last month to test the strike extension of the Blue Peter mineralisation must be due soon.

Looks like some are betting on good news.


----------



## greggles (27 May 2021)

RC drilling at the Mt Celia Project continues to yield promising results for LCY. Mineralisation is close to the surface and there are some nice grades there.


----------



## greggles (16 November 2021)

Big news for LCY yesterday.



> Legacy Iron Ore Ltd ASX: LCY (Legacy) as 60% interest holder and Hawthorn Resources Limited ASX: HAW (Hawthorn) as 40% interest holder are pleased to announce the earn-in of Hancock Magnetite Holdings Pty Ltd (HMPL) into the Mt Bevan iron ore project (Project), with Legacy and Hawthorn retaining all non-iron ore rights.
> 
> HMPL, a wholly-owned subsidiary of HPPL, has agreed to an earn-in under a subsequent Joint Venture Agreement to develop the Project, pending favourable outcomes from further studies, statutory and regulatory approvals and financial investment approvals by respective Boards of the new JV Partners.
> 
> The Project is currently a joint venture with Legacy and Hawthorn situated 250km north of Kalgoorlie and 100km west of Leonora in the Central Yilgarn region of Western Australia. The Project is on a large tenement E29/510 which hosts 1,170 Mt of magnetite resource @ 34.9% Fe. (see LCY: ASX Announcement 17/12/2013 – Mt Bevan -Significant Resource Upgrade and Appendix 1).












						Mining magnate Gina Rinehart looks to expand iron ore empire into WA's Goldfields region
					

Mining magnate Gina Rinehart has struck a deal to buy into an iron ore project in WA's northern Goldfields, further expanding her iron ore empire which includes the Roy Hill mine in the Pilbara.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2021)

Have put a post in Hawthorn thread also.
No further news after Hancock announcement?
Not sure what's caused today's interest.
Any current thoughts on Legacy or Hawthorn @greggles ?


----------



## frugal.rock (5 April 2022)

TRADING HALT REQUEST

Legacy Iron Ore Limited (the “Company”) hereby requests a trading halt in its securities and provides the following information in accordance with Listing Rule 17.1.

The request for the trading halt is in relation to the execution of a joint  venture agreement in relation to the Mt Bevan iron ore project.

The trading halt is to last until the earlier of the Company releasing an announcement regarding the transaction, or the commencement of trading on Thursday 7 April 2022


----------



## frugal.rock (7 April 2022)

7 April 2022
Joint Media release

HANCOCK ENTERS MT BEVAN IRON ORE JOINT VENTURE 

Legacy Iron Ore Ltd ASX: LCY (Legacy Iron) and Hawthorn Resources Limited ASX: HAW (Hawthorn) are delighted to announce that all relevant agreements for the earn-in of Hancock Magnetite 
Holdings Pty Ltd (Hancock) into the Mt Bevan iron ore project (Project) have now been executed. 
The execution follows a comprehensive due diligence process undertaken by Hancock.
Historically, the Project was a joint venture between Legacy Iron (60% interest) and Hawthorn (40% interest) situated 250km north of Kalgoorlie and 100km west of Leonora in the Central Yilgarn region of Western Australia.

The details of the agreement were originally outlined in the ASX announcement of 15 November 
2021 and the final agreement comprises:
• Hancock having exclusive right to earn-in to the Mt Bevan iron ore project and form a new 
joint venture agreement 
• Hancock funding the Pre-feasibility Study (PFS)
• Hancock appointing Atlas Iron Pty Ltd (Atlas) as the manager of the new Joint Venture
• Legacy Iron and Hawthorn retaining all non-iron ore rights. 
Under the executed agreement, Hancock will make an initial investment of $9m for a 30% interest in the Project (Initial Investment) with $8m cash being paid to Legacy Iron ($4.8m) and Hawthorn ($3.2m) and the remaining $1m to be available as working capital for the new Joint Venture. The 
cash payment will increase the cash reserves of both Legacy Iron and Hawthorn.
Upon completion of the Initial Investment, Hancock will hold a 30% interest in the Project with 
Legacy Iron and Hawthorn holding 42% and 28% respectively.
Earn-in occurs with Hancock increasing its interest in the Project by a further 21% through the funding of a completed PFS. After the earn-in, Hancock will hold 51%, Legacy will hold 29.4% and Hawthorn will hold 19.6% of the Project.
Thereafter, and subject to favourable outcomes, work programs will be undertaken with the intention of further advancing the Project to a Bankable Feasibility Study.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 April 2022)




----------



## greggles (3 May 2022)

Things moving ahead for LCY and HAW at the Mt. Bevan Iron Ore Project with first steps being taken to progress it, including putting the PFS on the agenda.


----------

